# [SOLVED] Cannot Access Libraries Library-MS Problem



## KrAzEdOnE666 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi, this happened overnight and I have no clue why. My Documents, Music, Pictures, and Videos folder all have been replaced with x.library-ms names. I have tried looking on the internet and right clicking Libraries than clicking Restore default libraries but that does not work. Also I have tried error-checking the drive / registry cleaners (CCleaner) but no success.

If anyone can provide any or suggestions please do, this is extremely annoying.

My build is:

OS: Windows 7 Professional
HD: 1 TB WDC
GPU: 2x EVGA GTX280 (SLI)
MB: Asus Striker II Extreme
SOUND: SupremeFX II
PS: Antec TPQ 1000W
CPU: Intel Quad Core Q9550 ( OC'd to 3.5ghz )
MEM: 4x 1 GB Kingston 1333mhz

Here is a picture of exactly what is happening:




`


----------



## Niemij (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: Cannot Access Libraries Library-MS Problem*

I also have this problem, has anyone idea how to resolve this?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Cannot Access Libraries Library-MS Problem*

Hi -

The names you are seeing are the actual library names located in the folder below:

```
[font=lucida console]
 Volume in drive C is Windows 7 x64
 Volume Serial Number is AEC1-A506

 Directory of [color=red]C:\Users\PalmDesert7\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Libraries[/color]

03/11/2010  12:43    <DIR>          .
03/11/2010  12:43    <DIR>          ..
11/06/2009  19:00               274 desktop.ini
11/06/2009  19:00             3,575 Documents.library-ms
03/11/2010  12:43             3,532 Music.library-ms
03/11/2010  12:43             3,567 Pictures.library-ms
03/11/2010  12:43             5,113 Videos.library-ms
               5 File(s)         16,061 bytes
               2 Dir(s)  74,315,395,072 bytes free
  
[/font]
```
`

I know you mentioned trying to restore defaults, but did you try this - 
RIGHT-click on the "libraries" itself in the left side of the window, "restore default libraries" or did you right-click on each one and "restore defaults"?

Also, I don't see "Desktop", username, others...



Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Niemij (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: Cannot Access Libraries Library-MS Problem*

I did that first, no help. Still shows only white papers on icons. Any other solutions? Is installing W7 the only way to get this right?


----------



## fabsx (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Cannot Access Libraries Library-MS Problem*

I have the samen problem


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Cannot Access Libraries Library-MS Problem*

This can be caused by the file association for *Library-ms* files being corrupted.
Download the attached *Libraryfix_Win7.zip* file.
To extract the file from the ZIP archive, double click on the downloaded file to open it, then drag the *.reg* file to your desktop.
Double click it to merge into the registry.

Note, you may get a message that *Not all data was successfully written to the Registry. Some keys are open by the system or other processes.* Hopefully the keys that can't be written are not the ones that are corrupted.

I was able to delete all the keys, then got that error importing, but all of the keys were present.


----------



## Niemij (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: Cannot Access Libraries Library-MS Problem*

Thanks TheOutcaste, this worked like a charm! Now everything is like it should be. Thanks a lot!


----------



## denco1951 (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: Cannot Access Libraries Library-MS Problem*

that didn't work for me I have win7 starter


----------



## denco1951 (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: Cannot Access Libraries Library-MS Problem*

I fixed it with *Registry Fix7*


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Cannot Access Libraries Library-MS Problem*

Hi, we have had this problem before and the fix from Outcaste will reset the registry defaults. There are some 23-24 of them from memory. NO WAY could a reg cleaner achieve this so *Registry Fix7* is not at all responsible for your fix it is simply impossible for a reg cleaner to do this.. nice try, however no cigar.


----------



## djhinves (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Cannot Access Libraries Library-MS Problem*

Hi,
i just had the exact same problem with my Library-ms folder.
the folder icons looked exactly the same as the picture.
i spent hours looking on the net and all anyone could tell me was to restore the defult library. so i tried the restore and nothing happened.
found this page and followed the library fix posted by TheOutcaste and it worked like magic.
just wanted to say thanks.ray:


----------



## denco1951 (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: Cannot Access Libraries Library-MS Problem*

Its not just a reg cleaner it also repairs and yes it did fix my problem.
Nothing else worked.


----------



## acaputi (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Cannot Access Libraries Library-MS Problem*

I tried the reg fix and did get the "Not all data was successfully written to the Registry. Some keys are open by the system or other processes" message. But I still did not recover my original library folders. What do I try next?


----------



## ItachiAli1993 (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Cannot Access Libraries Library-MS Problem*

I swear , I'm really happy.I did what you told me but didnt show any change then i downloaded http://www.pctools.com/registry-mechanic/download/?src=lp_rm then 
I restarted my pc. THEN IT WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Cannot Access Libraries Library-MS Problem*

That is a reg "cleaner".

Usage of reg cleaners may land you back here seeking help for BSODs in the near future.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/solved-max-registry-cleaner-401950.html

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/solved-registry-editors-295556.html#post1722857


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Cannot Access Libraries Library-MS Problem*



acaputi said:


> I tried the reg fix and did get the "Not all data was successfully written to the Registry. Some keys are open by the system or other processes" message. But I still did not recover my original library folders. What do I try next?


Click *Start*, type *cmd*, when *cmd.exe* appears in the list, right click it and click *Run as administrator*
Type the following and press Enter
*regsvr32 /i %systemroot%\system32\shell32.dll*
You should get a popup with this message:
*DllRegisterServer and DllInstall in C:\Windows\system32\shell32.dll succeeded.*
(*C:\Windows* may be different on your system depending on the Drive and folder name Windows is installed on)
Reboot, see if that helped any.

If not, let's take a look at what the current settings in the registry are, see if one is missing or incorrect.
Copy the text in the following code block into Notepad.
Save it on the desktop as *Query.cmd*. Be sure to change the *Save as Type:* box to *All Files* when saving.

```
[PLAIN]Set _file=%userprofile%\Desktop\Query.txt
 > "%_file%" Echo [CODE]
>> "%_file%" Reg Query "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\.library-ms" /s
>> "%_file%" Reg Query "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{a5a3563a-5755-4a6f-854e-afa3230b199f}" /s
>> "%_file%" Reg Query "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\LibraryFolder" /s
>> "%_file%" Reg Query "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\SystemFileAssociations\.library-ms" /s
>> "%_file%" Reg Query "HKCU\SOFTWARE\Classes\.library-ms" /s
>> "%_file%" Reg Query "HKCU\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{a5a3563a-5755-4a6f-854e-afa3230b199f}" /s
>> "%_file%" Reg Query "HKCU\SOFTWARE\Classes\LibraryFolder" /s
>> "%_file%" Reg Query "HKCU\SOFTWARE\Classes\SystemFileAssociations\.library-ms" /s
>> "%_file%" Reg Query "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.LIBRARY-MS" /s
>> "%_file%" Echo
```
Start Notepad "%_file%"
Exit
[/PLAIN][/code]
Double click the file to run it. It will create a file named *Query.txt* on the Desktop and open it in Notepad. Copy and paste the text into your next reply.


----------



## acaputi (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Cannot Access Libraries Library-MS Problem*

OK, here's what it showed:


```
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\.library-ms
    Content Type    REG_SZ    application/windows-library+xml
    (Default)    REG_SZ    LibraryFolder

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\.library-ms\ShellNew
    Handler    REG_SZ    {c7ca6167-2f46-4c4c-98b2-c92591368971}
    NullFile    REG_SZ    
    IconPath    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %SystemRoot%\System32\imageres.dll,-1001

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\.library-ms\ShellNew\Config
    IsFolder    REG_SZ    
    IsOptIn    REG_SZ    
    NoEmptyFile    REG_SZ    


HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{a5a3563a-5755-4a6f-854e-afa3230b199f}
    (Default)    REG_SZ    Library Folder

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{a5a3563a-5755-4a6f-854e-afa3230b199f}\Implemented Categories

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{a5a3563a-5755-4a6f-854e-afa3230b199f}\Implemented Categories\{00021490-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}
    (Default)    REG_SZ    Browsable Shell Extension

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{a5a3563a-5755-4a6f-854e-afa3230b199f}\InProcServer32
    (Default)    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll
    ThreadingModel    REG_SZ    Both

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{a5a3563a-5755-4a6f-854e-afa3230b199f}\ShellFolder
    Attributes    REG_DWORD    0xf0800048
    HasNavigationEnum    REG_SZ    

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{a5a3563a-5755-4a6f-854e-afa3230b199f}\ShellNew
    Handler    REG_SZ    {c7ca6167-2f46-4c4c-98b2-c92591368971}

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{a5a3563a-5755-4a6f-854e-afa3230b199f}\ShellNew\Config
    IsFolder    REG_SZ    


HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\LibraryFolder
    (Default)    REG_SZ    Library Folder
    NeverShowExt    REG_SZ    
    NoOpenWith    REG_SZ    
    IncludeShare    REG_SZ    
    IncludeSync    REG_SZ    
    CanRecursivelySearch    REG_SZ    
    NoPreviousVersions    REG_SZ    
    FriendlyTypeName    REG_SZ    @shell32.dll,-34560
    EditFlags    REG_DWORD    0x100000
    DefaultDropEffect    REG_DWORD    0x4
    TileInfo    REG_SZ    prop:System.ItemTypeText
    ExtendedTileInfo    REG_SZ    prop:System.ItemTypeText
    InfoTip    REG_SZ    prop:System.ItemTypeText;System.DateModified
    PreviewDetails    REG_SZ    prop:System.DateModified;*System.SharedWith
    FullDetails    REG_SZ    prop:System.ItemNameDisplay;System.ItemTypeText;System.DateModified;*System.SharedWith
    NoJumpListPathTooltip    REG_SZ    

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\LibraryFolder\background

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\LibraryFolder\background\shellex

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\LibraryFolder\background\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\LibraryFolder\background\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\New
    (Default)    REG_SZ    {D969A300-E7FF-11d0-A93B-00A0C90F2719}

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\LibraryFolder\background\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Sharing
    (Default)    REG_SZ    {f81e9010-6ea4-11ce-a7ff-00aa003ca9f6}

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\LibraryFolder\CLSID
    (Default)    REG_SZ    {a5a3563a-5755-4a6f-854e-afa3230b199f}

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\LibraryFolder\DefaultIcon
    (Default)    REG_SZ    %SystemRoot%\System32\imageres.dll,-8

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\LibraryFolder\shellex

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\LibraryFolder\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\LibraryFolder\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\LibraryFolder
    (Default)    REG_SZ    {0af96ede-aebf-41ed-a1c8-cf7a685505b6}

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\LibraryFolder\shellex\IconHandler
    (Default)    REG_SZ    {14074e0b-7216-4862-96e6-53cada442a56}

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\LibraryFolder\shellex\LibraryDescriptionHandler
    (Default)    REG_SZ    {fe5afcf2-e681-4ada-9703-ef39b8ecb9bf}

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\LibraryFolder\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\LibraryFolder\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers\{66275315-bfa5-451b-88b6-e56ebc8d9b58}

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\LibraryFolder\shellex\SharingHandler
    (Default)    REG_SZ    {fe5afcf2-e681-4ada-9703-ef39b8ecb9bf}

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\LibraryFolder\shellex\{BB2E617C-0920-11D1-9A0B-00C04FC2D6C1}
    (Default)    REG_SZ    {9DBD2C50-62AD-11D0-B806-00C04FD706EC}

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\LibraryFolder\shellex\{e357fccd-a995-4576-b01f-234630154e96}
    (Default)    REG_SZ    {9DBD2C50-62AD-11D0-B806-00C04FD706EC}


HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.LIBRARY-MS\OpenWithList

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.LIBRARY-MS\OpenWithProgids
    LibraryFolder    REG_NONE
```


----------



## acaputi (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Cannot Access Libraries Library-MS Problem*

Hi.

When I first tried the
Click Start, type cmd, when cmd.exe appears in the list, right click it and click Run as administrator
Type the following and press Enter
regsvr32 /i %systemroot%\system32\shell32.dll

procedure, I got the message "To register a module, you must provide a binary name". I just decided that I may have mistyped something, so I just copied and pasted your instructions and voila, all is working again. Thanks so much.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Cannot Access Libraries Library-MS Problem*

You're Welcome, glad that did the trick!

All the entries look just like they are supposed to, so sounds like there was a problem with an entriy not included in the above registry fix.

If your issue has been resolved you can mark this thread Solved by using the Thread Tools at the Top Right of this thread (above the first post) :grin:

Jerry


----------



## fnesi (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Cannot Access Libraries Library-MS Problem*

Hi,
I had the same problem last night. No success either with restoring defaults or launching LibraryFix_Win7.reg, but the steps outlined by The Outcaste worked for me:



> Click Start, type cmd, when cmd.exe appears in the list, right click it and click Run as administrator
> Type the following and press Enter
> regsvr32 /i %systemroot%\system32\shell32.dll
> You should get a popup with this message:
> ...


After rebooting, Libraries icons were OK again. 
Thanks to this forum for the precious help. 

[Windows 7 Professional]


----------



## Imperial Ova (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Cannot Access Libraries Library-MS Problem*

omg thx doods!!! it worked!! cmd.exe actually worked!! u rock outcaste!!


----------



## sean10 (Sep 12, 2010)

Outstanding TheOutcaste!!! 
Thanks it worked. I merged the reg file didn't work then I tried the
Click Start, type cmd, when cmd.exe appears in the list, right click it and click Run as administrator
Type the following and press Enter
regsvr32 /i %systemroot%\system32\shell32.dll

reboot it and it worked. :jackson:
Great WORK! Thanks.


----------

